# 2010 bow opinoins



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

so what bow this year is in ur opinoin the nicest bow of 2010 and explain y.
i think it for me would be strother archery because he started a new company in less than a year and his bows look very nice with some pretty good speeds. hope he stays with this company and keeps making those purty bows:wink:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

So far i have 3 top favs for 2010's.

The first two come from hoyt. The matrix and the aplhaburner are the top bows that i have shot. The matrix is smoother than the an am35, but the price is a little scary. The alphaburner is sweet. Very fast, very smooth, and for sure a tack driver.

The third bow that i really like is the bowtech destroyer. This is a sweet bow from bowtech. I have to say that it is their nicest bow, IMO


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

You know i shoot alot of different bows, And honestly still prefer the switchback xt over anything new.....I have shot all the 2009-2010 hoyts.....bowtecs and mathews, still prefer the older mathews models over anything.......BUT im really not a fan over the slim limb design on new mathews bows:wink:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

muzzyhunter17 said:


> You know i shoot alot of different bows, And honestly still prefer the switchback xt over anything new.....I have shot all the 2009-2010 hoyts.....bowtecs and mathews, still prefer the older mathews models over anything.......BUT im really not a fan over the slim limb design on new mathews bows:wink:


where in AK has all the new bows when they haven't hit the lower 48 yet?


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

N7709K said:


> where in AK has all the new bows when they haven't hit the lower 48 yet?



Eagle river, Alaska.....what models havent hit the lower 48 yet?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Here in MN, i haven't seen the following at the ranges that i shoot at: all the new pse's, new elites, new aliens, new bears, new bowtechs except for the destroyer, and then the target bows. usually the shops have the bows in very fast


----------



## muzzyhunter17 (Mar 4, 2007)

N7709K said:


> Here in MN, i haven't seen the following at the ranges that i shoot at: all the new pse's, new elites, new aliens, new bears, new bowtechs except for the destroyer, and then the target bows. usually the shops have the bows in very fast



Havent seen nor heard anything about the new pse.elites,aliens, or bears......I thought the destroyer was thye last for bowtech? We usually get new bows fast here, but only the largest of the name brands.....All the mathews though, and hunting hoyts


----------



## Alan in GA (Oct 21, 2005)

*PSE Axe 6.....*

I shot one and could not believe it was pulling an actual 71 lbs checked on a scale. I usually buy 60 lb bows hoping to keep my shoulder in good shape for many more years. Shooting the PSE Axe 6 has me thinking of getting a 70 again. Could always set it down if I had to.


----------

